# Finally shot some Common lizard pics.



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

After several sightings of lizards, I finally managed to capture a few shots of one(the first time for me)...I had seen these before at various sites, but these are easily disturbed, and they soon take off at speed...I was actually trying to get some closeup shots of a dragonfly, when i noticed the lizard move below me.
I couldnt really get any full body clear shots, because of the depth/thicknesss of the undergrowth, but i just managed a few shots before he was gone.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

nice ones.

they move fast, don't they!

i'm hoping to get some shots of some tomorrow, including the babies, but the weather might be against me. i'm going to kempton on sunday, so i need my weekend lizzie fix on saturday.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

awesome :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> nice ones.
> 
> they move fast, don't they!
> 
> i'm hoping to get some shots of some tomorrow, including the babies, but the weather might be against me. i'm going to kempton on sunday, so i need my weekend lizzie fix on saturday.


Cheers...Yes, all the other sightings of lizards this year for me, were gone in a flash, so i was real happy to get these...I knew if i moved any of the folage out the way for a clearer pic, i wouldnt have got any...

I almost made kempton show myself, but its my nephews 21st surprise party, so i couldnt make it...

It would be great to capture some pics of the babies, good luck with that: victory:



bladeblaster said:


> awesome :2thumb:


Thanks a lot.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

wild lizards are such a bugger to photograph......soooooooo fast


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Brill pics mate, well done :no1:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

oh wow! I'd love to see these in the wild, never been lucky enough to see a reptile in the UK though


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

well, today was a lizard fest! i spent nearly 2 hours with one group (3 adults and approx 4 youngsters), had one baby walk across my finger. then found 3 more babies and an adult and ended the day with 4 more babies. i had just put on the super close-up lens when it rained and ended all the fun.

as it had been cloudy and wet early on the first group were quite docile... until the sun came out. it did mean i got some very close-up shots. they had also got used to me and can be quite trusting.

i now have hundreds of shots to upload to flickr!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

bladeblaster said:


> wild lizards are such a bugger to photograph......soooooooo fast


Agreed, when they take off, theres no chance of finding them...Not that I would chase or disturb them, just for a pic...



Crestie Chris said:


> Brill pics mate, well done :no1:


Thanks, there was a lot of luck in finding this lizard, just glad he hung around for me...



Sarah-Jayne said:


> oh wow! I'd love to see these in the wild, never been lucky enough to see a reptile in the UK though


I think for the most part, UK reptiles are right there under our noses, if you put yourself in the right place, at the right time, you will see them...I would think that on a wildlife walk for a couple of hours, we miss so much, because we just dont take the time to sit, and look, and listen...



laurencea said:


> well, today was a lizard fest! i spent nearly 2 hours with one group (3 adults and approx 4 youngsters), had one baby walk across my finger. then found 3 more babies and an adult and ended the day with 4 more babies. i had just put on the super close-up lens when it rained and ended all the fun.
> 
> as it had been cloudy and wet early on the first group were quite docile... until the sun came out. it did mean i got some very close-up shots. they had also got used to me and can be quite trusting.
> 
> i now have hundreds of shots to upload to flickr!


Sounds like you had yet another fantastic day of shooting lizards, and I bet if i look, you may have uploaded a few shots for us to see: victory:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

Testudo Man said:


> Sounds like you had yet another fantastic day of shooting lizards, and I bet if i look, you may have uploaded a few shots for us to see: victory:


more baby lizzies on my 'that time of year' thread!

i got into reptiles through taking shots of common lizards. i soon found out that if you're quiet and still enough, they'll get used to you (well, some do) and you can get very very close. watching them close-up had a huge effect on me and made me realise that reptiles are wonderful creatures and each one is different (in fact, lizards and grass snakes have individual belly patterns).

if you do see a common lizard basking and it runs off... just sit and wait. usually they will return and eye you up. but they might put their trust in you and let you get close. soon you'll find you've lost two hours or so, lying in the mud/grass watching these beautiful creatures. :flrt:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> more baby lizzies on my 'that time of year' thread!
> 
> i got into reptiles through taking shots of common lizards. i soon found out that if you're quiet and still enough, they'll get used to you (well, some do) and you can get very very close. watching them close-up had a huge effect on me and made me realise that reptiles are wonderful creatures and each one is different (in fact, lizards and grass snakes have individual belly patterns).
> 
> if you do see a common lizard basking and it runs off... just sit and wait. usually they will return and eye you up. but they might put their trust in you and let you get close. soon you'll find you've lost two hours or so, lying in the mud/grass watching these beautiful creatures. :flrt:


Ive always loved reptiles, ever since i was a kid...Of course, going to live in Australia as a 10 year old, was just fantastic for me, every piece of corregated old rusty sheet metal i came across, i just had to lift it up and see all those wonderful creatures: victory:...

So your a "birder" who got into reptiles, whilst out "birding" then?...

And totally agree with you, you have to have the patience to just sit there, and wait, and you will be rewarded...
When im out an about on the search, sure i use my eyes, but my ears are better for finding things...that, and the fact that i can move like a ninja:2thumb:...Whilst looking for snakes, i actually sneaked right up on some baby rabbits, and a owl also took off right beside me once, that made me jump a bit:blush:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i'm a useless birder!

i go to the london wetland centre and they're keen on biodiversity. it's hard not to get interested in the plants, insects, etc and over time i have started to look down rather than up.

i don't think i was ever 'scared' of snakes and i saw some in Seattle zoo once and realised they had faces and were very beautiful.

i once sat by the Thames at Kingston and had the swans surround me, with several falling asleep resting on my legs. there were at least 6 within touching distance and i could hear people saying about how they could break my arms! i found with them that talking to them helps. and, again, just relaxing.

i do find it funny when some people clatter about with camera/birding gear and then wonder why they never get the close-up shots!


----------

